
Greenland’s melting snow makes new a hockey stick - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/12/no-equal-to-recent-greenland-melt-in-centuries-long-ice-core/
======
bognition
I was desperately hoping to read about the manufacture of a new kind hockey
stick but instead the article is yet another metric demonstrating the
accelerating effects of climate change.

I can only imagine that over the next few years articles like this will become
the new normal. A group will decide to look at the impact of carbon emissions
of something new and observe yet more evidence of what we already know. The
planet is changing and we’re to blame.

------
erpaa
This is definitively super fake information. Viking were cultivating barley
there in 10th century. And the climate was to cold for that only after 400
years. Then there was 500 years of ice age in Grønland. We can state that the
optimal conditions are soon restored thanks to Trump and global warming.

